# Cool Whip



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi fellow Beetle drivers. As a long time vwvortex member I've owned several Volkswagens over the years, and am currently driving a '14 Beetle 2.5L, thankfully manual. Though my "forever" VW is my mk4 GTI VR6, but that's a different thread for a different forum. 

Here are some images I took last weekend at Tail of the Dragon during Wookies in the Woods. Predominantly a R32/GolfR event so yes, I literally was the only beetle there this year. But with H&R coils the little beetle-that-could held its own respectably well. The contis were screeching for dear life on most of the turns though lol. 

Here's the pics! 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i been waiting for you to post pics of the beetle lol. :thumbup: welcome to the Candy White club. Love what you did with the retro style wheel and beauty rings instead of the 2.5 "new style retro wheel".


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks. Yeah, I swapped out the rings really quickly haha. 
Next is the red beetle rocker panel banner. And portawalls by SOWO.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

its going to look sweet. Im considering heading down to sowo too. We shall see but at least i dont have to tell you keep it simple and clean because you always do:thumbup: 

PS - there is a 2.5 magnaflow cat back floating around craigslist here locally from a mk5 jetta might js fit the beetle. 




MissVeeDub said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I swapped out the rings really quickly haha.
> Next is the red beetle rocker panel banner. And portawalls by SOWO.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

sp33dy said:


> its going to look sweet. Im considering heading down to sowo too. We shall see but at least i dont have to tell you keep it simple and clean because you always do:thumbup:
> 
> PS - there is a 2.5 magnaflow cat back floating around craigslist here locally from a mk5 jetta might js fit the beetle.


hmmm......is that right? I'll have to check this out on craigslist.

SOWO is pretty awesome. But I'm also an hour away from Helen


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I know.. i went about 3 years ago and the drive from ny is brutal lol but fun anyways. :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool pictures, makes me wish I bought a 2.5 instead of the turbo!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Cool pictures, makes me wish I bought a 2.5 instead of the turbo!


Thanks. 
And now there's something you don't hear everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Is your car 'stick' or 'automatic'? Also, is your interior the standard black leatherette?
If you are ever near Tiajuana, why not go to the dealer there and get a pair of the
lower rear headrests? Unless you're a fan of the 'big balloons'.

P.S. - Went back to your intro and noticed you do have 'stick'. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

2.5 Pride!

To the OP, where in NYC are you? I see your tags look like Florida, but your profile says NYC.

There seems to be quite a few of us Beetle owners in the NYC area...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Is your car 'stick' or 'automatic'? Also, is your interior the standard black leatherette?
> If you are ever near Tiajuana, why not go to the dealer there and get a pair of the
> lower rear headrests? Unless you're a fan of the 'big balloons'.
> 
> P.S. - Went back to your intro and noticed you do have 'stick'. Thank goodness for that!


Yes, standard black leatherette with the "carbon fiber look" bolsters. I actually cut out and installed vinyl to match the carbon look as door sills because I couldn't find something already made. Finished the look nicely. 
I may just remove the rear headrests altogether like I did on my mk4 frankly. Rarely does anyone sit back there. But I agree that the smaller rear headrests finish up the interior perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> 2.5 Pride!
> 
> To the OP, where in NYC are you? I see your tags look like Florida, but your profile says NYC.
> 
> There seems to be quite a few of us Beetle owners in the NYC area...


I'm from NY, but I live outside of Atlanta now. Moved here about a year and a half ago because I wanted a change  

Love my NY though!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Installed these tonight. Next, portawalls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i said it last night i ll say it again. Vinyl POWAAAAA :laugh: but yes yes yes i like where this is going. #redmirrorcaps cough cough. 



MissVeeDub said:


> Installed these tonight. Next, portawalls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat2012 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice car! I really wish I could get a Beetle, but, next car has to be for my daughter and she wants a Jeep (Just Empty Every Pocket)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wildcat2012 said:


> Nice car! I really wish I could get a Beetle, but, next car has to be for my daughter and she wants a Jeep (Just Empty Every Pocket)


Geez must be nice to have a dad willing to buy a car for you, let alone whichever one you want lol!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice looking car!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Cool pictures, makes me wish I bought a 2.5 instead of the turbo!





MissVeeDub said:


> Thanks.
> And now there's something you don't hear everyday.



The Doc's problably thinking "Hmmm 2.5ltr turbocharged !" :laugh:


Great look with those retro wheels :thumbup:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks guys. Really enjoying this little car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

So I'm thinking red mirror caps and black roof....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MissVeeDub said:


> So I'm thinking red mirror caps and black roof....


Yes!!!!!!!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

MissVeeDub said:


> So I'm thinking red mirror caps and black roof....



This made me 










:laugh:

but no... seriously glad you doing the red mirror caps in all honesty when you started doing the red theme i was hoping you would.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

This is definitely the most "wild" look on any car I've worked on, lol, but it fits this one. 

Next, white walls for SOWO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

considering that wayyy back when you had your red mk4 and i used to have mine yours was my fav (and still is) i didnt doubt for a second you will do the right thing with the beetle. 

i never seen any other mk4 pull off pinstriping on the bay like yours did :thumbup:

vr>1.8t 



MissVeeDub said:


> This is definitely the most "wild" look on any car I've worked on, lol, but it fits this one.
> 
> Next, white walls for SOWO.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Still have the mk4  










Just a tease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

MissVeeDub said:


> Still have the mk4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

i swear that pintstrip in person looks 100 times better than in the picture. I can't believe how good the artist tied it all together.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

HOLY !!!   

That look amazing eace:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! 
He is an old hotrod kind of guy. He once had an old cutlass built and then painted to match his wife's sweater because it was her favorite. It was a surprise car for her. Never forget that story. It's an honor to have his work on those covers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Today's trip. More pics to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Wookies in the Woods 2014 album.
http://imageevent.com/missveedub/witw2014

Bugapaluza 2014 album from today.
http://imageevent.com/missveedub/bugapaluza2014

Chattanooga Factory 2014 album from today.
http://imageevent.com/missveedub/volkswagenchattanoogafactory


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Great stance, and static, nonetheless!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

What H&R suspension are you running? Great looks


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

H&R Ultralow Coilovers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Most recent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the red mirrors really really tied it up all together nicely :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! I still feel that the carbon fiber wrapped roof is my favorite change. Though my least enjoyable to install. 3 hours by myself...surprised I didn't give up lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

MissVeeDub said:


> Today's trip. More pics to come!


This is the look I'm trying to achieve on my new Reflex Silver 2013 Beetle right down to the red Heritage wheels! You have a freaking awesome looking late model Beetle! So now I have a couple of questions for you regarding several comments in this thread:

1) Are you using the H&R Sport Springs that give the 1.5" F/1.4" R drop? Did you use the stock struts/shocks or did you upgrade at the same time you installed the springs?

2) There was a mention about the trim rings. Are those the factory rings or did you go with an old school hot rod style trim ring?

Nice job! Great minds think alike!

Bob


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

RFROSS said:


> This is the look I'm trying to achieve on my new Reflex Silver 2013 Beetle right down to the red Heritage wheels! You have a freaking awesome looking late model Beetle! So now I have a couple of questions for you regarding several comments in this thread:
> 
> 1) Are you using the H&R Sport Springs that give the 1.5" F/1.4" R drop? Did you use the stock struts/shocks or did you upgrade at the same time you installed the springs?
> 
> ...


I'm using H&R Coilovers. So no stock struts or shocks. Because of the fat tire profile the car doesn't look very low even though I wound the coils almost all way down. Also, part of why I recently ordered portawalls to give a visual of a smaller profile/larger wheel area. Can't wait to get them mounted. 
The wheels are stock, though I switched the 2014 standard rings to the "beauty" rings you see here, (came on standard 2013s). I plastidipped the alloy wheels red. Nothing you see here is permanent, just having fun with a car I'll have for a couple years 

Recent pics:

http://imageevent.com/missveedub/thebeetleingeorgia


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

BenandAmanda said:


> Looks AWESOME!!!!


thanks :beer:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Check out some new pictures of the beetle I shot recently: 
www.flikr.com/photos/missveedub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

The portawalls look really good. My wife wants wide whites on her car too.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

BenandAmanda said:


> The portawalls look really good. My wife wants wide whites on her car too.


Thanks! But they were not easy to install. They really work best on fat profile tires, like a 65. The less flex the sidewalk has the better. Otherwise they can pop off the bead. Getting them to lay down flat was very difficult the first time around. And no more tire dressing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

If you need any help with tips and suggestions let me know. I'm on my second try and finally got it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

